# PowerShift Pivot Arm wobble causing bucket to lean and not sit flush on driveway



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

Basically, I noticed my Toro 824 had a "lean" to one to the point where the bucket would not sit flush against the driveway. It had sort of a bounce to it when testing it out, so I flipped the machine onto the bucket. This is where I noticed the right side powershift pivot arm was suspended - if you put pressure on it, it bent and hit the frame. I think the weight of the snowblower causes the pivot arm to bend back and hit the frame, causing the axle to articulate up on the left side and raise the bucket up.

Is there anyway to fix something like this? I was thinking of putting some kind of spacer in between the body and the pivot arm. Or just bending the body metal back. Or is this indicative of a larger fix, like a replaced pivot arm?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a PowerShift but I'm not the PowerShift expert. The camera is moving around a bit but it would seem the main wheel drive axle has worn the aluminum of that swing arm. I'm guessing you can't get a new arm but you might be able to have the arm drilled and sleeved to once again have the shaft tight in the arm. That's my 2 cents from what I'm seeing.
You might need to hold the arm and try to wiggle the shafts independently. That arm just seems too loose.

.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

those arms are cast solid, the bushing pressed into them would dry out and spin when locking up on the axle. than move out of the arm
take the arm off,"it's not hard 1 bolt 1 nut and the wheel " take a punch and slightly ding up the inside of the arm,press the bushing back in, drill though the arm and bushing, tap it 1/4x28 install a zerk where it can be reached , the zerk is just long at one point on the axle enough to help hold the bushing in place,on the other side from the zerk again drill just enough to get partly into the bushing, install a sheet metal crew. now using emery cloth clean the axle of rust and what ever, put it all back together, you should be back to running till you can order an new arm yes toro still has them listed as available


----------

